# How to get Shake to stop drawing blood?



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Shake was only about 50 % tamed when i got him . Lately whenever my hand is on the cage he will walk over to it and bite me , Today he drew blood for the second time since he has been here. I pulled him out and have him in another cage on the floor puting him in the lowest possible position on the pecking order . Is there anything else i can do besides the millet and clicker training ? Or am i doing it right since i believe he is being way to territorial


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Only thing i can suggest is the video in my siggy


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

I think the clicker training is a great idea. There is an awesome video about how to get your tiel to stop biting. Good luck!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Do your best to keep your hand out of biting range until the clicker training has caused an attitude adjustment!


----------



## meowingaround (Mar 15, 2011)

I've been working with Windy with the Clicker training. I picked him out cause he was the only baby not sleeping and he's proven he's a wild child.

We've had terrible issues with biting. I have scars.. It got so bad he'd lunge off the cage and go at my face. He also got my hip once when we were on the bed. 


It's been like 4 months since he drew blood. Good boy.

I'll tell you another trick. You have to not respond. For me that meant basically being covered from head to toe, whenever he was out for a bit. Because I taught him that biting gets a response from me. For example if he's annoyed with something I'm doing, bites and I put him in his cage. Then I'm not being annoying anymore so he got what he wanted. 

When a bird randomly draws blood, then we get more nervous they feel that, which makes them bite more. Vicious cycle.
Take away the power of the bite.

Clicker training is making him easier and nicer to handle. I'm less nervous which makes him less nervous .. sweet.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks ! I am working on just keeping my hand down and letting him get on me when he feels comfortable , Im also giving him millet/praising him when he is good and saying bad when he isn't and he is starting to catch on and its working out great .


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

if he bites you ignore it , he wants a reaction try and get him out gently but dont hurt yourself ! even if he bites to show that the behaviour isnt acceptable , he should learn also the clicker idea is a good one too good luck


----------



## Arandomkid (Oct 11, 2011)

Mine is like this too.If you ignore the biting they quit cause they understand it has got no effect.


----------

